# Are we really the only nuts to....



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

indulge our furbabies like crazy? I was chatting with someone yesterday who happens to be a dog owner too. I was telling her about how Benji enjoys playdates, his buddies, etc. She thought it was odd to have playdates for dogs. 

Do other breed oweners indulge their furbabies like we do or is this unique to the Hav parents? 

My friend who is adopted by an adorable Maltese Tessa has as much as 3 -4 playdates a week. Perhaps it is in the genes...didn't I read Havanese have some Maltese blood? They just make their parents indulgent:biggrin1: and I wouldn't change it for the world....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahaa.. forget about playdates! How about these guys eating *better* than the mojority of the PEOPLE on this forum.. lol
I NEVER thought I'd be like this after getting Beamer... guess i was WRONG.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree - it sure does seem like our guys are a lot more pampered than most. I want to sleep at Dawna's in the bed, I want to eat at Kara's with Gucci, I want to vacation with Jim on that lake, I want to live with the Canada people, for their beautiful landscapes, and I want to live with Leslie - or anyone in CA so I can bring my dogs on the beach!! I dont want for much do I???ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My friends think I am nuts because if I am going to gone more than 3/4 hrs. I hire a sitter.

One day I could tell Sissy wasn't feeling that great and I thought well I will just love on her a few minutes - so I was petting her, talking and singing to her. My friend called and I told her what I was doing - she asked me if I thought that was a little much?????

Well, of course I told her no it was not!

Now Sissy would love to be with Gucci getting all those homecooked meals!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good question Poornima,
I have had dogs my entire life and I had never even heard of play dates before getting a Hav. I would imagine those who have pure bred dogs and belong to dog clubs probably have play dates but the average mutt owner probably doesn't even know about them unless they happen upon something like forthedogs.net which advertises the small dog play dates in SF, for example.

Play dates are so much fun. Where else would you be able to gather so many different people from different walks of life in one place simply for the love of a dog....

Oh, and my girls would love to eat at Gucci's and sleep at Dawna's in one of those fancy beds too!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know, I get these 'looks' from other dog owners sometimes when I talk about the forum, or the stuff I learn and do with my dogs. Those people usually have big, sporting dogs though so I dont' think it's quite the same. We spent one night away, and drove 5 hrs. each way to go to a Havanese annual picnic............ imagine!!! 

I've always thought about doing a search for some other breeds, find other forums and lists, and read posts there to see if they do some of the same stuff we Hav owners do! LOL

You know....... like, do Rottweiler owners travel 3 hrs. to have a play date for their boy, Brutus?? LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe it's because I live in NYC, but ALL dogs here are incredibly pampered, even the bigger breeds. At Kubrick's puppy classes, all the dogs had playgroups and/or play dates, and two of them were mutts and one of them was a huge pitbull. There is a small dog playgroup for almost every neighborhood in Manhattan... keep in mind that it takes only 10-20 minutes to go from one neighborhood to another, so that's quite a lot of groups.

At least I don't feel as bad about Kubrick eating better than I do! LOL.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You know, I had never even thought to have a playdate with any of my previous dogs of a different breed. But once I got a Hav, I realized how delightfully different they were. Havanese are such social dogs. Maddie loves to play with other dogs. I have to watch her around strange dogs, because she assumes *all* dogs want to play with her as much as she wants to play with them. Her normal position for greeting a dog is "front down, butt in the air" play stance. How can you not love a Hav? :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a great thread  LOL! Why.....nobody I have found with another breed pampers to THIS extent! ound: Yes, I have gotten that "shocked" reaction over the "playdates" and such, I won't even get into the stroller, toys, and gourmet food. haha

I had to run to the store this morning for fresh meat. Gucci's chicken smelled RANK when I got it out to cook this morning.  Ugh....so it hit the trash and I headed to the market. She is spoiled, indeed! I just bought it a few days ago, too! So I picked her up sirloin and lamb  Enough for everyone.....so come on OVER, I'll have husband roast a big beef tenderloin roast! ound: Heck, I have him on the cooking for Gucci wagon too. He's learning to put meat aside for Gucci and make it when he cooks on the weekends. har!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well other breeds aren't part dog, rabbit, part cat, and part human. Of course we treat them special>LOL. I think there are a lot of dogs that are pampered and treated like members of the family--- but I think the key with Havs is their personality. they are little dogs, with big dog gentleness, and stuffed animal cuddliness and performance dog smarts and sometimes almost human cunningness. (have I ever told you how Jasper gets a chew away from Cash? he will sit there watching him for a bit- go into the other room and grab a toy and plop himself down right in front of Cash with the new toy in between is paws- (Cash always wants what Jasper has) - the minute Cash comes to check it out -- Jasper snatches the Chew that Cash had. Jas has done this more than once or twice so I know it isn't by accident-- you can tell he isn't really into the toy but that is just a lure. 

Um ---and let me just say you haven't seen a funny look until you tell people you a pet communicator talk to your Hav's.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> well other breeds aren't part dog, rabbit, part cat, and part human. Of course we treat them special>LOL. I think there are a lot of dogs that are pampered and treated like members of the family--- but I think the key with Havs is their personality. they are little dogs, with big dog gentleness, and stuffed animal cuddliness and performance dog smarts and sometimes almost human cunningness. (have I ever told you how Jasper gets a chew away from Cash? he will sit there watching him for a bit- go into the other room and grab a toy and plop himself down right in front of Cash with the new toy in between is paws- (Cash always wants what Jasper has) - the minute Cash comes to check it out -- Jasper snatches the Chew that Cash had. Jas has done this more than once or twice so I know it isn't by accident-- you can tell he isn't really into the toy but that is just a lure.
> 
> Um ---and let me just say you haven't seen a funny look until you tell people you a pet communicator talk to your Hav's.


LOL!!!!! ound: ound: Ya know, I don't know if I would "admit" to anyone, except on this forum of course, that I had called a dog communicator with a credit card in my hand! haha. Not even my husband, probably. I can hear it now "what is this charge to the dog psychic?" Me: "huh? what dog psychic?" lol "OH..yeah, it was some store I bought...uhh...pet food? Toys?" lol. ehh.....That might out do my stroller?! haha.

I love your description of Havs! That is FUNNY how he gets the chew away. They are clever.

I had to start packing today for a quick "work trip" and Gucci has been pitching a fit all morning! Throwing herself in my suitcase and burying her jerky in there! ound:  Ugh. Atleast this is the last trip for awhile and we are only gone 2 days.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My girlfriends joke that my dogs have more of a social calendar than I do... sometimes it is very true! But then I took the girls to a doggy event and realize how well behaved they were compared to all the other dogs there and that their social life pays off for me as well!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd say most of my friends will NEVER know about this Havanese forum.. they would think im INSANE!!!! What can I say, I guess i'm in the closet.. lol

When they hear about playdates and beamers feeding schedule and whatnot they think im insane.. thats enough for now.. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy I think that with all that we do for and with our Havs - you get the prize for the most unusual one - the comminicator:first: My feeling is, that I dont really care what others think, if if makes me happy and the pups happy, then they dont have to "watch"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree, Laurie. Who woulda thunk that I'd be buying halloween costumes for my dogs and travelling 1-1/2 hrs to a costume playdate. It took more time to pick out a winter coat for them than for myself. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are a sick bunch aren't we? I was walking with Brady's mom today and said, "Would you drive 2 hours for a pug ot small breed playdate?" We both quickly said, "No WAY." We didn't think twice about attending Laurie's Havanese playdate in 13 days!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We drive an hour for a small dog play date periodically. They are really fun!! It's so cute to see the little guys of various breeds enjoying each other. The cutest part at the beach walks is seeing a little dog come flying across the beach, leaving their people in the dust, so to speak, with a look of pure joy on their face, as if to say, "hi guys, I'm here and ready to play." They don't care if they are Havs, Yorkies, Pugs, Dachshunds, Shih Tzu, Maltese or whatever. They just want to play, play, play!

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't think it's so much the breed of dog that makes us do what we do. I think the type of people who are drawn to be havanese owners are, _themselves_, a special breed!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

AWE! Leslie how sweet!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*A perfect match*



havashadow said:


> I don't think it's so much the breed of dog that makes us do what we do. I think the type of people who are drawn to be havanese owners are, _themselves_, a special breed!


Leslie,
So well said. I believe that meeting people who you bond with and care for deeply without any expectations is a special blessing. The Havs and their families indeed live with that blessing. I made so many wonderful and giving friends ever since we adopted Benji. It is truly a pleasure to share and enjoy the unsullied love for these wonderful creatures with other like-minded Hav owners.

Missy, loved your description of the adorable Havs and Jasper and Cash's antics.

Kara, I too am still so tempted to call the dog communicator...everytime I mention it, my DH just finds it amusing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poornima, if your husband is "amused" it means he is open to it. Michael was amused, made me feel silly but then went to work late so he could sit in and listen. I believe that there are things out there that we can't explain- but I have to admit I was a sceptic about the dog communicator and looked at it more as entertainment- But you know I was impressed by her knowledge of my dogs based on nothing but a name- and also her solutions seem to be working. 
Maybe all she really did is get me to focus on Jasper more--- but it's working. But yes, other than this forum all I talk about is "Jasper coming out of the closet as a cat." that always gets a big laugh.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's an interesting article on this.

Can Rover come over?
*Play dates, doggie gyms and dance classes are hot for pampered pets*
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9699146/


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the playdates for my dogs as much as I loved and enjoyed the playdates for my kids. It's an excuse to socialize for me and for the dogs. I have a standing playdate at the Fort Funston for my poodles practically every day. My friend is there at the same time as I am with her two Poos, plus we often run into a few other Poodles on the way. I think Bugsy is convincned he is a standard poodle. I have tried to make the S.F. beach walk for small dogs, but it's too involved since I can't bring my Poodles (they are way over 20 lbs). We have a new Havanese play group starting on October 7th and will be held every Sunday at the Pine Lake in Stern Grove. I am definitely going to make that playdate this weekend. Anyone from Nor. Cal coming????


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a great thread, Poornima. I have asked that question, too, since this is my first dog. I mean, is there an Irish Setter Forum?? Do Pit Bulls have playdates?? Or is this phenomenon unique to our breed. Seriously. 

I think Leslie is right. This breed attracts a certain kind of person.

I was just up at Tahoe, talking to various friends, mentioned the dog, the playdates, costumes, etc. and I got some loooong silences and funny looks. At a dinner party, one man said to me, "When are you going to get a REAL dog?. " He owns a Springer Spaniel. 

Anyway, I really want to share the experience of owning my joyous Havanese with people, and I expect them to be amused and interested, but they act as if I'm NUTS. Jeez. So perhaps it's best only to discuss with you guys, my fellow Hav addicts. . . .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I was just up at Tahoe, talking to various friends, mentioned the dog, the playdates, costumes, etc. and I got some loooong silences and funny looks. At a dinner party, one man said to me, "When are you going to get a REAL dog?. " He owns a Springer Spaniel.


LOL! Gosh, I have SEVERAL friends that have made that "real dog" comment to me! It reminds me of that sweatshirt on Cafe Press "If its not a Havanese, its JUST a dog" lolound:

I dont' know any other breed as pampered and special as the Havanese! And yes, I think they attract a special 'owner'. Indeed!!! I've never seen so many wonderful people in ONE place!

I hope you enjoyed your trip! I am about to hop on a plane to Dallas in a few hours for a trade show. *yawn* Work...blah! But someone has to put the jerky on the table! haha And I can't bring Gucci either  Its just a quick trip, I'll be home Thursday!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie,
Thanks for sharing that article. I think the "Yappy Hour" sounds like fun. Maybe I'll host one, one of these days. I don't drink wine but my friends do. Wine, bread and cheese and appetizers for the humans and water and special treats for the dogs. That would be fun. It would make a nice fund-raiser for Rescue too. Hmmmmm


Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Leslie,
> Thanks for sharing that article. I think the "Yappy Hour" sounds like fun. Maybe I'll host one, one of these days. I don't drink wine but my friends do. Wine, bread and cheese and appetizers for the humans and water and special treats for the dogs. That would be fun. It would make a nice fund-raiser for Rescue too. Hmmmmm
> 
> Susan


Susan~ The "Yappy Hour" sounded great to me, too! If you do host one, count me in!  Glad you enjoyed the article.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Julia--I haven't heard about the on-going Hav play group at Stern Grove, and would be interested in attending (though I'm not sure about this wkend). Can you tell me more? Thanks!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, have a good, quick trip to Dallas. lane: I had to go to Tahoe to be sure my adult children hadn't burned the house down, or that the bears haven't invaded. Fortunately, all was well and the fall color (such as it is in Calif.) was gorgeous and we even had an early snowfall.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just HAD to check. Here is a list of Yahoo dog groups: http://pets.dir.groups.yahoo.com/dir/Science/Biology/Animals/Mammals/Dogs/Breeds

There are 9385 yahoo groups.

The American Pit Bull Terrier has the most number of groups at 297 !!!!!

There are only 78 Havanese yahoo groups. Interesting!

The Stumpy Tail Cattle Dog has 2 ! LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> Julia--I haven't heard about the on-going Hav play group at Stern Grove, and would be interested in attending (though I'm not sure about this wkend). Can you tell me more? Thanks!


Apparently I can't read, lol. The playdate is ongoing, but it's the 1st Sunday of every month, not every Sunday and everyone meets at 11:00 a.m. Here's the link to the meet up and directions, would you be able to come this Sunday? It's the 1st Hav only meet up in a long time. http://www.forthedogs.net/havanese.html


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Kara, have a good, quick trip to Dallas. lane: I had to go to Tahoe to be sure my adult children hadn't burned the house down, or that the bears haven't invaded. Fortunately, all was well and the fall color (such as it is in Calif.) was gorgeous and we even had an early snowfall.


Amy, my DH and I went to Lake Tahoe *a few years back *- we had such a great time! We went for my birthday (Oct. 15th). For some reason, we were thinking Calif. and we thought we were going to be able to take summer/fall clothes. I checked before we left and it said rain 45-55 degrees.
I said ok fall clothes - do you think I need a coat - DH says oh no you don't need a coat. We flew into Reno and rented a car and drove over to Tahoe.
That night we got 6 inches of snow - a blizzard. When I unpacked the suitcases - DH had brought his coat! I had to go buy one...

I know this was long - but it was so funny.

Great place!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Amused DH, and indulgent Daddy to Benji....*



Missy said:


> Poornima, if your husband is "amused" it means he is open to it. Michael was amused, made me feel silly but then went to work late so he could sit in and listen. I believe that there are things out there that we can't explain-.


Missy, I think my DH has realized that even if I am prudent in everything else, when it comes to Benji, I get a bit crazy. So he would not put "talking to dog communicator' past me. :biggrin1:

I know a couple of very close family friends who have these extraordinary gifts and they are genuine. But there are a lot of people out there who scam people, take advantage of their trust, so one has to be on one's gaurd.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy and Julia, 
I hope I can attend the playdate on one of the Sundays. Benji Boy has a busier socail calendar than I do!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Marie, that is such a funny story. The weather at Tahoe is so changeable in Fall and Spring. You never know what you're getting. In the 3 days I was there I had snow, rain, wind, and gorgeous hot sun with clear blue skies! Hard to plan your wardrobe, for sure! Glad you enjoyed it there anyway!!

Julia, thanks SO much for that link and info. My sister is here from LA this wkend, and I think we're doing Sunday brunch w/my 95 yr old mum, so doubt I can make this one, but am so glad to know about it & hope to go in the future.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, just had to say that I LOVE you new avatar and sig pic of Biscuit! 

:focus:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Golden lovers. You would be AMAZED at how much they pamper their dogs and plan around golden-related events. They truly put 'regular' dog owners to shame.

To give an example, Goldstock is a 4-day event held every year at a campground in PA. It's a get together for golden lovers to raise money for golden rescue. This year was it's 10th anniversary. The first year, some 50-75 people attended with their goldens. This year, over 300 were there (and I could be understating the numbers) - most with their dogs - for the Labor Day weekend. The campground owners are golden owners and do this out of the goodness of their heart. They raised over $100,000 for rescue. People come from all over the country to attend this event.

One gal I know owns a wine shop with her hubby. They carry winery labels that feature dogs on them, and they just made their own wine that features - you guessed it- their own golden on the label. The wine was even named after their beautiful dog.

Playdates are going on all the time. Goldens are party animals - they LOVE get togethers! 

On the golden list I belong to, golden owners are constantly shopping and BUYING cars, trucks, furniture, even homes etc. specifically to suit their dogs. We're talking pampering on a whole new level. 

While big dogs aren't known for wearing clothes, golden owners have no shame in buying something cute for their dogs to wear. 

Goldens tend to be prone to allergies, so owners are constantly agonizing about the best diet, brand, treat, etc. to feed their dogs. They have an arsenal of recipes you wouldn't believe, including one for (if I remember right) salmon cake (for birthdays). Their collective knowledge is incredible. 

One of the main reasons I fell in love with the Havanese is because it is so similar to the golden in its personality. Now I find that Havanese owners are very similar to golden owners in their love and devotion to the breed! 

You guys are amazing in your ability to love and dote on your dogs - it's incredibly uplifting.

Wanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Amy,

I love love your new avatar of Biscuit!

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thank you ALL for the sweet compliments. :biggrin1: I had fun photographing him today. hoto: While neglecting everything else, LOL !

Wanda, that is fascinating about the Goldens and their People !! Wow, they are just like US !! I have always liked the breed. They seem like such loving and intuitive dogs. Thanks for sharing. Hmmm . . . did you say pampering on a _whole new level_?? Wait til Kara reads this !!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy,Biscuits new pictures are adorable. He is a very graceful handsome boy. 

The only thing I don't like about Golden owners is they seem to not take little dogs seriously, "if it isn't big and slobbery it's not a REAL DOG" 

We took Jasper (before Cash) to an ice cream shop once and there was a woman with her big golden licking her cone and as we came up she said "oh look buddy an appetizer" Well DH said some choice words to her including that she obviously has had way to may appetizers in her life...

On the other hand- I met a gorgeous golden at the park with fur almost the color of an irish setter. He was so wonderful with Jas and Cash - he was a real gentle soul (and his owner was lovely too)


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We have had two golden retrievers - they have passed on now.

Sandy just last month.

We were always responsible with our goldens. It's all about the owners - there is just "ignorant" people in the world. Anyone that would call any dog an appetizer, well, they are ignorant.

Our Sandy was the best dog (like Sis) she was so soft and sweet. We put them in our kids easter baskets when they were 6 weeks old.

Sissy and Sandy were the best of buds! Sissy really misses her - if we say Sandy's name Sissy will start looking for her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marie, of course I meant no offense to you. I know it's all about the owners-- I bet there are some arrogant Hav owners too- but luckily none of them are on the forum.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Play dates are alot of fun.and it does take a special person to owen one of these wonderful dogs they are just the best in the world and I really dont think to many people would take the time out for there dog and go on a play date its not for every one you would have to really love your dog and other dogs


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> Marie, of course I meant no offense to you. I know it's all about the owners-- I bet there are some arrogant Hav owners too- but luckily none of them are on the forum.


Oh Missy,

I know you didn't. It's true what you said.

Not everyone is like what we are on this forum. I am so glad to have found a place with such great people who love their fur babies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I totally agree with what you're saying that even in the best groups there are a few sour apples. I met a Hav owner at the dog run the other day and that Hav was real tiny... she is a year old and weighs 7.5lbs, which is on the much lower end of the average, if you ask me. Plus, she was tiny in height as well. When she found out that Kubrick was a Havanese as well and he was only 5mo. she commented on what a HUGE Hav he is (he's 8.5lbs) and that no Hav she has EVER seen was that big. I was not only shocked but very offended. Mostly due to her tone, like I didn't have a real Hav because he was so "huge." The funny thing is, most other Havs I meet are comparable to Kubrick's size and he doesn't look that big to me at all. Although it's possible that I'm the one in the wrong here. If she had said it nicely, I wouldn't have taken offense at all, but sometimes a person's tone can say a lot more than their words.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There are always some sour apples! You just gotta think deep down inside they have a sweet spot too or they wouldn't have selected the breed!

I am jealous of the Golden people's activities. They had a Golden specialty at my old training club and they had every activity possible going on!  I would love to be able to do something like that with small dog owners. I did see a small dog summer camp I might think about in the future! Yeah, I am really that nuts!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, just memorize the Havanese standard and recite it to these people. Tell her he fits into the standard. Maybe hers is too small at 7.5 lbs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
It is funny on depending where you go as well! My first Hav event in Ohio, I went to-Dora was the small hav there. They kept saying "how old is she?" There dogs were all champions and Dora was a pet so I thought she may have been undersized! Then I move out here and I went to an event with a bunch of tiny Havanese and most of them were champions! One was seriously the same size as my maltese and they even teased her a bit about it! (Isabelle is 7 3/4-8 inches) Well because, of Agility, I have exact measurements on Dora and although everyone who has toy dogs thinks she is larger because of all her hair- she is 10.5'' at the whithers- wicketed by 3 AKC judges within .1 each time. 

Who knows-that lady may have paid a lot at the pet store to have a "tea-cup havanese!" I deal with a lot of those people in the maltese world. They always want their dogs to be the smallest... yikes, get a hamster!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, I think there are people who want pocketbook dogs. Which is fine. to each his own. And I think like the extreme big dog owners who don't consider little dogs to be dogs there are SOME people who own these tiny designer dogs who won't be bothered with bigger dogs, even if that dog is bigger HAV. I think 7.5 is in the range- but if you see her again you could tell that only irresponsible breeders breed Teacup Havanese. ound: that'll show her.... 

We got into the Havanese first because of my allergies and then I realized their great personalities--- My husband had always owned big dogs-- so we sought out breeders who tended to have Hav's on the bigger end of the range. And so we ended up with Havs that are a little over that range (16 and 17 lbs) but we don't show- so to us it is just more to love (and bigger bladder control.:whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Lina,
> ...Who knows-that lady may have paid a lot at the pet store to have a "tea-cup havanese!" I deal with a lot of those people in the maltese world. *They always want their dogs to be the smallest... yikes, get a hamster!*
> 
> Amanda


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh a breed specific camping trip. That would be FUN!! I wonder if any campground owners have Havanese..........

Susan


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Missy said:


> ...We took Jasper (before Cash) to an ice cream shop once and there was a woman with her big golden licking her cone and as we came up she said "oh look buddy an appetizer"...


I would've had a few choice words for her, too. :rant: That type of person may own a golden, but they're not a "golden owner". Most of the golden folks I know really do try to be the person their dog thinks they are! Still, there are those bad examples who shouldn't own a cockroach, much less a golden or Havanese (or any other breed).

My sister just bought a Toy Fox Terrier and she's finding that they have a whole community of owners/breeders that do pretty much the same thing as golden & Hav owners.

Even though goldens may have more events and activities now, the Havanese will catch up. As the Havanese gains popularity, more people will learn about this wonderful little breed and come aboard for events and get-togethers.

Have you guys considered statewide get-togethers? You know, book a group campground site and fill it with Havanese people for a long weekend? That might be a fun idea for next summer.

Wanda


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

My favorite time of day is around 5:30 when Marvin's friend comes down to visit. Now we've added 'a glass of wine' with our visits. He's a schnoodle, but pretty close to the same size and they have soooo much fun, running in circles. We're going to make a dog park date soon, too.

Don't you think your social life has changed? I didn't have a dog before, so this is new. It's great getting to know neighbors I didn't know before. 

Carol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh gosh Carol, we lived in our house for 4 years before we got jassy, didn't know anyone but our next door neighbors-- now we know everyone-- these guys are great goodwill ambassadors.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

The Puppy made me do it and that is all I have to say about that !!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> When she found out that Kubrick was a Havanese as well and he was only 5mo. she commented on what a HUGE Hav he is (he's 8.5lbs) and that no Hav she has EVER seen was that big. I was not only shocked but very offended. Mostly due to her tone, like I didn't have a real Hav because he was so "huge."


Kubrick huge?? That's it, I'm sending Lincoln over there....all 18.5 pounds of him to EAT that other little dog! LOL! (Just kidding!)

Maybe if you see her again, you can tell her you got more Hav for your money! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: LOL Jane! I will certainly tell her that. And please DO send Lincoln over here... I would love to take him for a day or a week or a year.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

my coworkers told me yesterday that when they die they want to be reincarnated as my dog. 

..I think they think I spoil him or something....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Lina,
> It is funny on depending where you go as well! My first Hav event in Ohio, I went to-Dora was the small hav there. They kept saying "how old is she?" There dogs were all champions and Dora was a pet so I thought she may have been undersized! Then I move out here and I went to an event with a bunch of tiny Havanese and most of them were champions! One was seriously the same size as my maltese and they even teased her a bit about it! (Isabelle is 7 3/4-8 inches) Well because, of Agility, I have exact measurements on Dora and although everyone who has toy dogs thinks she is larger because of all her hair- she is 10.5'' at the whithers- wicketed by 3 AKC judges within .1 each time.
> 
> Who knows-that lady may have paid a lot at the pet store to have a "tea-cup havanese!" I deal with a lot of those people in the maltese world. They always want their dogs to be the smallest... yikes, get a hamster!
> ...


ound: ound:

I've noticed that in the "Maltese" world! LOL What in the world is up with that?

Lina, I would've been offended too! Cripes, there is NOT that much difference in a few lbs, and 7.5 is a little underweight to me. I am just the opposite with Gucci! I was panicking that she would be underweight, since she was the runt of parents that were between 8-10 lbs.

That was one of the reasons I started homecooking! I'm pretty sure she's around 9 now, maybe a tad over...and I am happy with that. I think that if I would've pushed the kibble she wouldn't have grown as well as she has the last few months. I just can't imagine starving my dog to be small. That's insane! And I'm sure some people DO that.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mindy, I have an Aunt that always says she wants to come back and be one of my pets. She says if everybody got taken care of they I care for them, it would be a perfect world.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Mindy, I have an Aunt that always says she wants to come back and be one of my pets. She says if everybody got taken care of they I care for them, it would be a perfect world.


LOL! I've heard that a few times on this forum!!!! ound: I had a child ask me last night at the fair if "Gucci had her own room?" lol, Now, how is that for being obviously spoiled? I have never met this kid before in my life. But, boy....this family was SURE interested in Havanese. The mom even wrote the name of the breed down in her checkbook. lol, I should've warned her what kind of check(s) she would be writing for one! tee hee. 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, you are the queen of FUN ! I love your spirit and love of life, and it must rub off on your kids and Gucci.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL! I've heard that a few times on this forum!!!! ound: I had a child ask me last night at the fair if "Gucci had her own room?" lol, Now, how is that for being obviously spoiled? I have never met this kid before in my life. But, boy....this family was SURE interested in Havanese. The mom even wrote the name of the breed down in her checkbook. lol, I should've warned her what kind of check(s) she would be writing for one! tee hee.
> 
> Kara


Hilarious!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and that's not just the "first" check! LOL......then comes the dehydrators and strollers, and clothes....and petsitters, and tiaras and on and on and on! 

Throws and tshirts and calendars.......and hmm...water bottles! :biggrin1: OH..and doggie communicators, and yes...much much more!

Great investment, though! :whoo: 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha hahahahahahahaha ha.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy,

I'll probably be PM'ing you for her phone # at some point! 

Kara


----------

